# Availability and quality of studio/one bedroom apartments in Auckland



## clzu (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello everyone, I am planning moving to New Zealand in a few months for a long project in the company's office in Auckland and I've been researching everything I can but one thing that is still unclear to me is the accommodation.

Just to give you a context, I live in Toronto, Canada (and lived in other big cities in north america), have a reasonable good job, and I rent a one bedroom apartment. I know many people that live like that and it's not unusually for someone in a similar situation. As far as I know, it's common in NZ to share houses or apartments with others (I was told it's mainly to share the cost of the rent and there are a lot of big houses in Auckland). I have been living alone for years and I'd like to keep doing that.

So my concern is about the number of apartment options, I cannot find that many online and the ones I find are usually studios(350-450/week), the few one bedroom apartments I can find are very expensive (600+/week). Studio apartments would not be a problem initially, maybe up to a year or two, but eventually I would want to move to one bedroom apartment. Of course everything is a matter of salary, location, lifestyle, etc but is this a reality? Since a lot of people live with roommates (or flatmates) in NZ, apartments for people to live alone are not easy to find, or not the normal way to go?
If so, I would like to check if someone faced this situation and how you dealt with it, surprises living alone, difference in quality of the buildings, etc.

Thank you.


----------



## timreeves (Jan 4, 2017)

You may check trademe.co.nz for accommodation options.

Thanks.



clzu said:


> Hello everyone, I am planning moving to New Zealand in a few months for a long project in the company's office in Auckland and I've been researching everything I can but one thing that is still unclear to me is the accommodation.
> 
> Just to give you a context, I live in Toronto, Canada (and lived in other big cities in north america), have a reasonable good job, and I rent a one bedroom apartment. I know many people that live like that and it's not unusually for someone in a similar situation. As far as I know, it's common in NZ to share houses or apartments with others (I was told it's mainly to share the cost of the rent and there are a lot of big houses in Auckland). I have been living alone for years and I'd like to keep doing that.
> 
> ...


----------



## ellaruth8 (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm having this same problem. I'll be moving to Auckland at the beginning of next month for graduate school and reeeeeeally don't want to go back to living with room mates. But the few options I'm seeing on the websites people are recommending (trademe and flatmates.co.nz) are sketchy or unreasonably expensive. I have some vain hope that once I get there, solutions will materialize... I'll be there in about a week and a half and will respond to this thread again as I suss out the situation. Good luck to us both!


----------



## Nemo80 (Apr 16, 2017)

I moved back to NZ last year with my partner and we are living in a boarding house which for us is a better option as a couple than living with flatmates. There are some good and bad boarding houses but we are satisfied with the one we live in. We have a bedroom with an ensuite which is important to is because one thing I don't like about flatting is sharing the bathroom, it's a very personal space. There are shared common areas which is the kitchen, laundry and t.v room. The kitchen is my biggest beef because it can get busy and some tenants are untidy but, I don't have to eat there. We live next to the bus and train station, local shopping mall and lots of eating options for all budgets. This type of accommodation suits our present situation and the rent includes power and water so we can budget easily. To get you started this is what I recommend. For your interest this is the website off the company which runs my boarding house and others in Auckland www.Scottys co.nz


----------

